# Looking to get mutiple "one off's" fulfilled



## acolaru (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a business myfaceshirt.com

I will need multiple orders fulfilled, but as you can see each order is unique. I am looking to print on medium to high quality shirts. 

Because of the simple design of my shirt, I am open to several methods whether DTG or vinyl. If you can fulfill orders for me, please email [email protected] with a break down of price

I would like to know how much I pay for each shirt, the printing, the shipping, and the packaging. Thanks!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

If you are doing any volume, this is perfect for inkjet transfers. Any inkjet printer, transfer paper and a heat press. Not over $500. Where are you located? I normally get $12 for a Gildan 2000 shirt with a inkjet transfer. God Bless.


----------

